# Need HELP figuring out Army.ca functionality??



## armyvern (2 Apr 2007)

OK Ladies & Gents,

It's time for a stickied thread to point out the *HELP* functionality services available right here on Army.ca.

There have been many questions posed lately that can be answered simply, saving a lot of bandwidth, simply by pointing out the existance of the "HELP" button feature located on your Army.ca  toolbar. The "Help" button is located next to the "Home" button.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=help

If you have a question about how to do something on the site, I'd ask that you please use the "HELP" feature first as questions about how to search, quote, reply etc are all detailed in this section.

If you are then still unable to find an answer to your question, please feel free to start up a post with your query.

Thanks.

The Librarian
Army.ca Staff


----------

